# Where to dump the rocks?



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting materials delivered can get awkward. I'm sure dumping sand, soil, maybe crumbled decomposed granite on the driveway shouldn't be too big of deal. But what about rocks? Not so much gravel, but ROCKS, you know the ones you haul one or two at a time in the wheel barrow. I'm afraid a dump truck dropping a couple tons of big rocks on the driveway might not be too good on the concrete. OTOH, dumping them on the lawn might not be too healthy for the grass, not to mention finding the soft spots.




Comments or recommendations?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jan 2, 2008)

First, I'd ask them how to do it... tell 'em your concerns. Hopefully they solve this problem all the time. Maybe a 1/4 inch plywood cover would hold up?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

When we did a waterskape job we got the rock as close as we could. 
That ment even/might kill the grass because the hauling back and forth will cause damage, not much, but it will. 
As for placing it on the grass it would be best because you can always grab a friend and a trailer later and go and get 1/2 bucket full of sand to level out any damage done by the rocks and by moving them. 

Toad


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Neighbors yard or driveway ????


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Ask them to bring along a few old pallets along to put down first before they dump. 

-Brian


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Rent a dumpster to put them in... the kind where it has doors on one end that can be opened for access.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocks can be delivered two ways where I live, just dumped, or unloaded from the truck by forklift. But it depends on if you are buying loose random stone or palletized stone. Perhaps you have a choice in that regard. I've dumped loose stone onto 3/4" plywood sheets on the driveway and there's always a ding or two on the pavement anyway.


----------

